# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  Reservation htel et n CB ?

## peter27x

Hello,

j'ai voulu rserver par tlphone une chambre  l'htel demain soir, mais  la fin de la rservation, la nana (la patronne  mon avis vu le ton sur lequel elle parlait), me demande n COMPLET de carte bleu (dont le code de trois chiffres derrire !)... l j'ai dit que j'allai y rflchir car je trouvais a risqu par tlphone (en plus on nous rpte  tout va de jamais faire a).

Qu'en pensez vous ?

Est ce "normal" ou courant ?

Le faites vous ?

Merci.

----------


## jbrasselet

Personnellement je ne le ferais pas.
Avec a tu peux faire des achats sur le net tranquille  :;): 

Jamais on ne m'a demand cela lorsque je rservais un hotel

----------


## peter27x

> Personnellement je ne le ferais pas.
> Avec a tu peux faire des achats sur le net tranquille 
> 
> Jamais on ne m'a demand cela lorsque je rservais un hotel


Ha, tu me rassures.

----------


## ganga

Je ne trouve pas a choquant, quand tu fais une rservation de chambre par le net tu donnes bien tous les numros de ta carte, afin qu'il te prlve les 10% de rsa.
Alors pourquoi lorsque c'est une personne qui te le demande tu trouves a choquant?

----------


## peter27x

> Je ne trouve pas a choquant, quand tu fais une rservation de chambre par le net tu donnes bien tous les numros de ta carte, afin qu'il te prlve les 10% de rsa.
> Alors pourquoi lorsque c'est une personne qui te le demande tu trouves a choquant?


Mais je n'ai jamais fait ce que tu cris me concernant ! Je n'ai jamais rserv par le net en donnant comme a coucou c'est moi la praline mon n + code !

Je ne le fais que sur des sites *scuriss* ayant pignon sur rue comme c'est recommand par les banques.

----------


## erfindel

Je pensais que au pire pour une rservation on demand un chque, mais le numro de CB  :8O:  (ils veulent pas le code et la carte dans une belle enveloppe aussi ::aie:: )

----------


## peter27x

> Je pensais que au pire pour une rservation on demand un chque, mais le numro de CB  (ils veulent pas le code et la carte dans une belle enveloppe aussi)


Mais l je sais pas si tu as bien lu mais il me demande par tel. : numro + code derrire (le "cryptogramme" sur 3 chiffres).

----------


## Linkin

Dans quasiment tous les htels o je suis all, il demande numro, date d'expiration et code de 3 chiffres, par contre c'tait systmatiquement quand j'arrivais aprs une certaine heure (environ 20h en moyenne).

C'est sr c'est plus risqu, mais bon c'est mieux que de se retrouver sans hotel  :;): .

----------


## kuranes

En mme temps, je sais pas s'ils vrifient si le numro est valable... Donc est ce que donner un mauvais numro pour rserver (et payer avec sa carte au moment opportun) fonctionnerait ?

----------


## javamine

> En mme temps, je sais pas s'ils vrifient si le numro est valable... Donc est ce que donner un mauvais numro pour rserver (et payer avec sa carte au moment opportun) fonctionnerait ?


Bien sr qu'ils vrifient.

Tout a n'a rien de choquant, c'est fait partout. Appeler pour avoir un abonnement internet par exemple, on vous demandera votre n de carte, appeler pour acheter un pc, on vous demandera votre n de carte, etc etc...

Pour rsum c'est trs courant, aprs  chacun de voir s'il trouve a risqu ou non...

----------


## peter27x

> Bien sr qu'ils vrifient.
> 
> Tout a n'a rien de choquant, c'est fait partout. Appeler pour avoir un abonnement internet par exemple, on vous demandera votre n de carte, appeler pour acheter un pc, on vous demandera votre n de carte, etc etc...
> Pour rsum c'est trs courant,
> 
> - Bon ok, pkoi pas.
> 
> 
>  aprs  chacun de voir s'il trouve a risqu ou non...
> ...





Enfin bref, si on a plus le choix...  ::aie::

----------


## joKED

Perso, je le fais rgulirement (hotels Formule1, Etap Hotel, etc) et jamais eu de problme.
Ils justifient souvent a par le fait qu'ils veulent tre srs que la carte soit valide pour ne pas bloquer une chambre pour rien, surtout quand tu prviens que tu arriveras en dehors des heures de prsence du personnel d'accueil.

----------


## peter27x

> Perso, je le fais rgulirement (hotels Formule1, Etap Hotel, etc) et jamais eu de problme.
> Ils justifient souvent a par le fait qu'ils veulent tre srs que la carte soit valide pour ne pas bloquer une chambre pour rien, surtout quand tu prviens que tu arriveras en dehors des heures de prsence du personnel d'accueil.


Ouais je commence  m'y faire...

C'est quand mme dingue, comment on faisait y'a 30 ans hein !?

Bordel de ##@@@ de ###@@@ de commerce qui fait ce qu'il veut  la con...  ::evilred::

----------


## ganga

T'as jamais rserv pour un hotel sur le net?
Quand tu pars  l'tranger c'est un peu obligatoire, enfin du moins beaucoup plus simple.
Faut pas voir le mal partout, c'est juste une employ qui fait son boulot, parce que si on en est l, faut plus faire confiance  ton banquier car il a acces  tes compte, plus faire confiance au personne  qui tu fais une autorisation de prlvement (genre Telephone, Internet...).

Et je pense qu'avant, il y avait moins de cons qui s'amusait  rserver une chambre et ne pas venir, ou alors quand tu rservais pour un long moment on pouvait te demander de faire parvenir un chque par la poste...

----------


## peter27x

Bon ben mon problme est rsolu, j'ai appel un autre htel, tout s'est trs bien pass, nana trs sympa, chambre rserve, et on m'a pas demand mon n de CB.

Merci  tous pour vos rponses.

----------


## souviron34

juste un petit truc en passant : c'est quand mme nettement plus sr par tlphone - interlocuteur / entreprise connue, ayant pignon sur rue - que sur le net... Sniffers et autres.. chemin inconnu (_peut-tre pour aller de Paris  Levallois on passe par l'Ukraine, la Chine, la Somalie, et j'en passe..._)

Sur le net, j'ai juste rempli une seule fois, via PayPal. Tout site me demandant CB et n'ayant pas PayPal, je fais par tlphone ou pas du tout..

----------


## Pouic

J'ajouterais que a se fait aussi pour rserver des gtes de france.

Et puis, dans les pays trangers, par exemple en Grce, quand tu payes avec ta carte bleue, ils n'ont pas forcment de machine  code : ils prennent ta cb, la passe dans le "fer  repasser" (donc rcuprent les chiffres sur l'endroit de ta carte), puis notent  la main les 3 chiffres situs sur l'envers de ta carte. Ils ont donc au final les mmes infos  ::): 

Aprs a, tu relativises vachement le fait de donner ton numro de CB par tlphone :-)

----------


## peter27x

> J'ajouterais que a se fait aussi pour rserver des gtes de france.
> 
> Et puis, dans les pays trangers, par exemple en Grce, quand tu payes avec ta carte bleue, ils n'ont pas forcment de machine  code : ils prennent ta cb, la passe dans le "fer  repasser" (donc rcuprent les chiffres sur l'endroit de ta carte), puis notent  la main les 3 chiffres situs sur l'envers de ta carte. Ils ont donc au final les mmes infos 
> 
> Aprs a, tu relativises vachement le fait de donner ton numro de CB par tlphone :-)


Et oui...

J'en a parl avec les gars de l'htel o je suis finalement all, il m'ont montr comment ils notaient les n de cb sur un carnet puis en rayaient une partie juste aprs l'avoir "exploit".

Ils m'ont dit que c'tait surtout pour les clients devant payer des arrhes. Ce qui n'tait pas du tout mon cas (juste une nuit !).

Ils m'ont aussi dit qu'ils le demandaient pas dans tous les cas car pas mal de personnes refusaient de le donner.

Voili voilou...

----------


## millie

Si vraiment tu as peur et qu'il n'y a pas d'autres choix. Les banques qui se respectent ont des possibilits de gnration de code bancaire  utilisation unique (par exemple  la banque postale, ils appellent a une e-carte)


De plus, quand il y a des achats suspects, ds que tu prviens la banque, ils bloquent le numro et remboursent extrmement rapidement (cela oblige quand mme  regarder ses relevs... ce qui reste conseill dans le cas gnral  ::aie:: )

----------


## juanYves

Booking envoie les n de cates bancaire par corrier electronique, il n'y a aucune garantie de stockage des donnes en lieu sr. On m'a tir de l'argent vers l'Ucraine, l'htel n'est pas au courant et personne ne se veut responsable. Mon conseil ne donnez surtout pas vos donnes de carte bancaire sans que ce soit sur un site securis ou sur une page de votre banque. Le paiement par carte sur internet est sr celui de laissez ses donnes  n'importe qui est une absurdit dangereuse.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Booking envoie les n de cates bancaire par corrier electronique, il n'y a aucune garantie de stockage des donnes en lieu sr. On m'a tir de l'argent vers l'Ucraine, l'htel n'est pas au courant et personne ne se veut responsable. Mon conseil ne donnez surtout pas vos donnes de carte bancaire sans que ce soit sur un site securis ou sur une page de votre banque. Le paiement par carte sur internet est sr celui de laissez ses donnes  n'importe qui est une absurdit dangereuse.


D'abord, rgle N1, ne pas utiliser Booking du moins avec les hoteliers que vous connaissez; en effet, ils imposent aux hotels des conditions assez dlirantes :

- l'hotel n'a pas le droit contractuellement de pratiquer des tarifs infrieurs  ceux de Booking .
- et Booking leur bouffe 15  20% du prix de la prestation, pour pas grand chose.(moins pour les chaines, mais comme je les vite ...)

- ils se lavent les mains en cas de problme (rsa non honor, etc ....)

Moralit : utiliser Booking pour voir les dispos et appeler l'htel soi mme. 

Moyennant quoi, du moins pour les htels hors chaine, en faisant savoir que vous connaissez le systme appliqu par Booking et en expliquant la dmarche ("j'ai regard booking et je vous apelle en direct", tralalalre), vous obtiendrez (parfois) un meilleur tarif que celui de booking.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je dirais que la pratique est courante. l'hotel va faire une pr autorisation, et pour cela il a besoin de toutes les donnes...(l oprateur va remplir lui mme le formulaire que l'on trouve sur le net d'habitude)

Ca peut poser des soucis, par exemple si l'oprateur est malhonnte.

L'avantage en France, c'est que ce qui doit rester secret, c'est le code. tous les achats effectus sans ce code sont contestables et doivent tre rembours par la banque.

Donc, on ne risque pas grand chose,  par des emmerdes,  donner son numro de carte au tlphone.

----------


## lper

> Moralit : utiliser Booking pour voir les dispos et appeler l'htel soi mme. 
> 
> Moyennant quoi, du moins pour les htels hors chaine, en faisant savoir que vous connaissez le systme appliqu par Booking et en expliquant la dmarche ("j'ai regard booking et je vous apelle en direct", tralalalre), vous obtiendrez (parfois) un meilleur tarif que celui de booking.


De part mon exprience, c'est faux, j'avais pris note des prix par booking et en appelant l'htel, la rceptionniste m'a clairement dit que les prix par tlphone ou en venant au guichet tait plus lev, il y avait une centaine d'euros de diffrence pour la nuit !

----------


## Bluedeep

> De part mon exprience, c'est faux, j'avais pris note des prix par booking et en appelant l'htel, la rceptionniste m'a clairement dit que les prix par tlphone ou en venant au guichet tait plus lev, il y avait une centaine d'euros de diffrence pour la nuit !


Et bien soit tu vas dans des hotels de chaines (auquel cas le rceptionniste s'en tamponne comme de l'an 40) ou tu as pas assez insist (ds l'instant o tu dis que tu ne comprends pas car tu sais parfaitement que Booking leur pique 15%, a marche mieux).

----------


## pmithrandir

> - l'hotel n'a pas le droit contractuellement de pratiquer des tarifs infrieurs  ceux de Booking .





> vous obtiendrez (parfois) un meilleur tarif que celui de booking.


Ce qui veut dire qu'il enfreigne leur contrat avec booking... pas cool non plus.

----------

